# Urburn North...



## In Bloom (Jul 17, 2005)

URBURN NORTH​

If you want to take part and recieve two CDs of music from a random urbanite, pm me with your address by 31st July with the title "Urburn North"
Names will then be plucked out of a hat and a PM will be sent with the address of the urbanites you have been matched
Burn two CDs made up of songs from your collection (anybody caught posting a copy of a ready made compilation will be subsequently beaten to death with a limp noodle, you have been warned)
If you don't get your CDs by 14th August, PM me and I will ask the tardy urbanite what the craic is
If you still haven't gotten your CDs two weeks later (28th August) let me know and naming and shaming will be in order 
No, you don't actually have to be from the North to take part, I just thought it would be a nice idea

*Urbanites taking part:*

In Bloom
CyberRose
Bristle-krs
Joustmaster
rednblack
october_lost
friedaweed
Madalene


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 21, 2005)

Come on people, it'll be fun


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2005)

gwan


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 21, 2005)

*phew* I thought this was doomed to sink out of existence


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 21, 2005)

I like this idea a lot but I have to admit I am sat here with three envelopes and CDs of my Urburn 4 discs. (because I put off what I could do today till tomorrow - like buying stamps)

(3 cos I owe one to spanglychild for the albums sent to me after I got the urburn disc)

I don't think I can allow myself to take part because my previous tardiness is unforgivable

   

 (at self)


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 21, 2005)

why not


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 21, 2005)

I've signed up! 

Can I send mixes?


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

What about those of us who've sown our northern seed in southern fallows?

REPRESENTIN' DA NARF IN DA SOOF!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 21, 2005)

Errrr, what is the point of this exactly?

Whats wrong with the usual urburn stuff?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 21, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Errrr, what is the point of this exactly?
> 
> Whats wrong with the usual urburn stuff?


Apparently there were complaints that not one single CD had the music off the Warburtons advert!


----------



## soulman (Jul 21, 2005)

It's not Northern enough


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 21, 2005)

Urburn North - the EP cos I can't think of any more 'amusing' songs

1. That 'fishy on a dishy' song
2. Part of the union - The Strawbs
3. fog on the Tyne - Lindasfarne feat Gazza
4. The Warburtons advert
5. Blackpool - The Nolan Sisters
6. The Grimethorpe Colliery Brass Band from that film with Pete Postlethwaite (i love that song though - orange juice??)
7. When I'm cleaning Windows - George Formby
8. Something by Reginald Dixon

and they say we have no culture


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 22, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> What about those of us who've sown our northern seed in southern fallows?
> 
> REPRESENTIN' DA NARF IN DA SOOF!





> No, you don't actually have to be from the North to take part, I just thought it would be a nice idea


Feel free


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 22, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Errrr, what is the point of this exactly?
> 
> Whats wrong with the usual urburn stuff?


Nothing, I just thought it'd be a nice kick off to the new forum.


----------



## rednblack (Jul 22, 2005)

i'm game


----------



## october_lost (Jul 23, 2005)

Im game, but Im not sure what Im letting myself in for  

Also to add I think some Southerns are sneaking in....


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 23, 2005)

Ooh there'll be a bit of Half man Half Biscuit circulating here then


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 29, 2005)

Two days to go and counting...


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 29, 2005)

Do the bands have to be from the north??


Will you accept tapes as I have no CD burner???


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 29, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Do the bands have to be from the north??


No, but they can be if you want 



> Will you accept tapes as I have no CD burner???


Can't see it being a problem.  Does anybody have any serious objection to getting a tape instead of a CD?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn right I have an objection to recieving this "tape" thingy whatever it is!!


----------



## rednblack (Jul 29, 2005)

i don't have a tape player at the moment 

i've made both my cds by the way - so lets get to it


----------



## rednblack (Jul 29, 2005)

and we want proper cd covers as well, 12x12 graphics


----------



## october_lost (Jul 29, 2005)

I cant do tapes, sorry, cant you request a friend to do it? I would if, potentially.....

And I have yet to burn a CD, is there any musical objections, can I get a little clarity about what classes as a musical track?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

october_lost said:
			
		

> I cant do tapes, sorry, cant you request a friend to do it? I would if, potentially.....
> 
> And I have yet to burn a CD, is there any musical objections, can I get a little clarity about what classes as a musical track?


I dont want any of that Nathan Barley type crap!


----------



## rednblack (Jul 29, 2005)

october_lost said:
			
		

> And I have yet to burn a CD, is there any musical objections, can I get a little clarity about what classes as a musical track?



no vegan punk shit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2005)

i don't mind getting a tape


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 29, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Damn right I have an objection to recieving this "tape" thingy whatever it is!!


----------



## In Bloom (Jul 31, 2005)

Last chance to PM me your address, 5 hours and counting...


----------



## Ryazan (Jul 31, 2005)

I am northern, but if I make a CD of stuff I like then people might use it against me on other threads.....Especially the middle class ones   

Not that I am ashamed of being into Hank Williams of course.


----------



## october_lost (Jul 31, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> no vegan punk shit


any objections to vegan inspired hip-hop?


----------



## october_lost (Aug 1, 2005)

Im going to do this tonight asap, I had a no brainer about whether the two cds had to be the same, Im now presuming thats a yes.....


----------



## In Bloom (Aug 2, 2005)

october_lost said:
			
		

> Im going to do this tonight asap, I had a no brainer about whether the two cds had to be the same, Im now presuming thats a yes.....


They don't have to be, but they can be.  'Tis up to you.


----------



## rednblack (Aug 2, 2005)

i've done two different ones, come on - are you that unimaginative?


----------



## october_lost (Aug 2, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i've done two different ones, come on - are you that unimaginative?


Ive only the few crass and conflict albums


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 15, 2005)

*Advance apology re: CD lateness*

I apologise in advance for the tardiness of my CD.


I am in the process of getting a CD burner (it may be the next couple of weeks) and then getting instruction on how to download tracks off the internet of which I know nothing.   

Till then there is little point in me putting together a comp CD as I don't have most of the tracks I'd like myself on CD.



Sorry!


----------



## october_lost (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay, managed to knock out the first cd, no problem, but the second one was hard work, because it had to have some sort of theme, random music just didnt have the same gel. So spent ages putting one together (in fact the best part of an afternoon) and realised no fucker other than me would appreciate a cd of 2 minute shouty hardcore songs, so I put together something more modern and contempoary, they now await a kind local post office to weigh and send the fuckers off. 

So sorry for any delay...


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2005)

i've built mine now
i went through loads of mp3's and pulled out ones i liked. 

strangely they don't really represent my taste in music. 
strange


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of anything like Sony Sound Forge thats free? I'm deciding whether to send one of my mixes or just do mp3s. If I do the mix I need summat like Sound Forge to copy it to my computer from the minidisc. Also, does anyone know of anything that lets you stick two tunes together to make one tune (again, for free!)


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 17, 2005)

*Thank you and sorry again*

Well a CD has plopped thru my letter box very mysteriously!



I will probably listen to it when I go up to Scotland this weekend.


I am still awaiting my CD burner so SORRY FOR THE DELAY!



I've also realised I don't have half the tracks I'd like for this CD..


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of anything like Sony Sound Forge thats free? I'm deciding whether to send one of my mixes or just do mp3s. If I do the mix I need summat like Sound Forge to copy it to my computer from the minidisc. Also, does anyone know of anything that lets you stick two tunes together to make one tune (again, for free!)



goldwave is free i think. 
www.goldwave.com


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 17, 2005)

forgot about this   until a disc popped through the letterbox today called 'ebony hymms'. 
Mighty fine and got it on right now.   
any track lists for this anywhere?

I'll get mine out tomorrow, seem to have had more success with this one than the urburn 5.

You'll know mine when it arrives.


----------



## october_lost (Aug 18, 2005)

Who as recieved what?
I wasnt sure about tracklistings for the things I sent but if In Bloom, okays it, I can post the listings I sent out....otherwise I await with baited breath some Cd's landing on my doorstep


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 18, 2005)

I tried to burn mine off last night but it failed so I'm not sure what's wrong. The time was 73.24 so I think i may need to remove another song so hopefully it'll be ready very shortly


----------



## In Bloom (Aug 18, 2005)

Shit!  Completely forgot about this, bit of a cash-flow crisis going on at my end, can't even afford the blank CDs.  I will send mine out ASAP.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 18, 2005)

aww I missed this, Ill do the next one


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 22, 2005)

did anyone get mine?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 22, 2005)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> aww I missed this, Ill do the next one



I'll do the next one as well. I've finished flogging myself for sending the Urburn 4 discs late and I'll have a go at the next one.


----------



## october_lost (Aug 31, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> did anyone get mine?


Yes and although some o0f the comical stuff was lost on me, there were some memorable tunes on it, like the Coup song, a folk version of 'Ace of Spades' and this lush tune along the lines of 'Let Me Be'. Also appreciated the starting Spanish (or was it Italian track).

And did I mention it was with cover...  

Would love the track listing.....

How is everyone elses listening experiences? I can post the tracks I sent if any requests....


----------

